# BMC 2012 seatpost design



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

My local BMC dealer has been told by the Australian BMC importer that the 2012 seatpost design for the SLR01 and RM01 are different from 2011. (I'm not talking about the SLR01 ditching the fancy expanding bung style post, I've been told that the square post profile is different between 2011 and 2012 and the posts are not interchangeable.)

Can anyone confirm this? Seems like a PITA for 2011 owners if true - you're stuck with a seatpost that not only is different from every other manufacturer on the planet, but isn't even compatible with any other year.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm not sure why it's much of a PITA. Of all the bikes I've had over the years, once set up, I never had a reason to change the seatpost. There are a lot of frames now with dedicated posts, or proprietary posts, and even ISPs. I guess if being able to change out seatposts is a priority, consider only those frames that accept generic type posts.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

Wouldn't that mean the seat tube is a different shape? It looks the same in the photos.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

On the 2011 SLR01 the 2012 seat post can NOT be used.
For the 2011 RM01 - 2012 RM01 & SLR01 the same seat post can be used. What has changed is that there are 3 set-back seat post (6mm - 15mm & 30mm) - this was NOT offered for the 2011 product line.
Best,

BMC USA


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

On this topic, BMC USA, if I ever needed to replace my seatpost (RM01 2011), how much would it cost and how would I go about it? Bearing in mind I live in the Arabian Gulf, 1000s of miles from the nearest BMC retailer.


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

I would reach out to on-line BMC Dealers - they can be found in the USA - UK.
OR email the general BMC email (can be found on the BMC web page) you will receive an answer on where to purchase RM01 seat post.

Best,

BMC USA


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks BMCUSA. I wanted to replace my stock RM01 seatpost (about 6mm setback) with one with more setback and had been told that the 2012 posts would not fit in the 2011 frame. Sounds like the local importer doesn't fully understand the situation (probably confusing the SLR01 situation with the RM01).

Evans Cycles in the UK sell them:

BMC Racepost Road Carbon SLR01 & RM01 | Evans Cycles


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks gents, good info.


----------



## Yerma (Jul 5, 2011)

According to my local dealer there are no 1.5's or 3.0's current available. He didn't have an expected ship/availability date.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Evans Cycles are expecting 15mm and 30mm posts in on the 13th of February. I have a 15 on order.


----------



## scirocco (Dec 7, 2010)

Just received a 15mm setback post from Evans Cycles after nearly 14 weeks from ordering - the delay was due to lack of stock at BMC.

So I can confirm that the 2012 seatpost fits the 2011 RM01 frame no problem. It is a slightly different glossy finish and the clamp design is a little different but the fit into the frame is fine.


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

BMCUSA said:


> On the 2011 SLR01 the 2012 seat post can NOT be used.
> For the 2011 RM01 - 2012 RM01 & SLR01 the same seat post can be used. What has changed is that there are 3 set-back seat post (6mm - 15mm & 30mm) - this was NOT offered for the 2011 product line.
> Best,
> 
> BMC USA


BMC USA
Do you have the part number for the 6mm set back post? I need one for my wifes new bike.
thanks
chuck


----------



## downtube (Mar 17, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by BMCUSA 
On the 2011 SLR01 the 2012 seat post can NOT be used.
For the 2011 RM01 - 2012 RM01 & SLR01 the same seat post can be used. What has changed is that there are 3 set-back seat post (6mm - 15mm & 30mm) - this was NOT offered for the 2011 product line.
Best,

BMC USA
BMC USA
Do you have the part number for the 6mm set back post? I need one for my wifes new bike.
thanks
chuck


----------



## BMCUSA (Jan 1, 2010)

Just ask/request a 6mm set-back seat post for your SLR01/RM01 (2012) at your LBS - there is only one model.

Best,

BMC USA


----------

